# Chromium and Firefox problems



## jailed (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello,

I am facing some problems with my browsers for the last 2 years. I reinstalled my system several times with different FreeBSD versions and different browser versions. It started to be pain for me.

Chrome:
For the last years with all versions, almost half of the pages/tabs were crashing instantly with the generic error "Oops! Something went wrong" After last updates on the last few months this this problem turned into another problem. Now I don't see this text anymore but half of the pages are crashing with infinite page loads with no content.

Firefox:
Firefox is not crashing as much as Chromium, but generally tabs/windows are unresponsive and even with a few tabs/windows all the Firefox windows are freezing because of speed problem. It's very slow and buggy too.

I am always updating my ports but this problems are not fixed in any update for about last 2 year. I started to use rdesktop and vncviewer for connecting remote desktops to Linux and Windows clouds. My FreeBSD Desktop started to be only a container for remote desktops.

I wonder if I am the only one facing these problems, in FreeBSD community. Browser problems are effecting my productivity negatively.

My hardware:
Multi monitor setup with nvidia cards
Intel i7 4c/8t CPU
32 GB RAM
SSD main storage and separate SSD drive for SWAP space.

My software:
FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p7
KDE 4
Compiz-fusion
Mozilla Firefox 50.0.2
Chrome 54.0.2840.100 (64-bit)

I wonder if you have suggestions to solve these freezing and crash problems for both Firefox and Chrome.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 5, 2016)

I've talked about Chromium in several threads here. The maintainer has said that Chromium has become a huge, unwieldy beast making it difficult to maintain. Last I heard, recently, he was unable to compile all of Chromium to fix one issue because the build required more than the 32GB of ram he had on his system.

Yes, I have the same issue as you but I don't have any of the issues you say you have with Firefox.


----------

